# MoYu (魔域) WeiLong (威龍) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube (2nd break-through)



## calvinfan (May 21, 2013)

Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : WeiLong (威龍)
Size : 57x57x57mm

产品是设计师在2012年设计的。 设计师2013年2月与魔域达成开发协议
The speed cube is designed and invented by another outstanding MOYU designer in 2012.
专利及版权申请由魔域文化与2013年4月份申请。
Patent and copyright are granted in April 2013.
产品已经第一次试模。手感，容错，稳定性，仿POP。 个人感觉已经达到目前最颠峰品牌魔方的水平。
Having the 1st prototype test, the corner-cutting, anti-popping and turning stability have already reached the top level of the speed cubes in the market.
And, the final version and the mass produced ones will be even better. Look forward releasing this world-record breaking cube in a few months.

Share with you a few photo as below,


----------



## Username (May 21, 2013)

I really wish I could get a prototype of this  Please? 

E: 800th post


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 21, 2013)

So wait, before the mass produced MoYu HuanYing gets out there (few of us have it but the majority are still waiting for deliveries/reviews/etc.) a new, "better" cube get's released. So, what I've learned is not to order new cubes for quite awhile. I'll wait at least 3 months this time, thanks.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

And a new hype begins lol

No piccies to be seen here either Calvin.

is this a different designer from the huanying(sp?)


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2013)

At least I got mine for free, can I have another prototype?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Wow.. that's daring.. getting one and asking another lol

I'll wait and see when he asks and then I'll enter in the list this time


----------



## applemobile (May 21, 2013)

People complaining about good new cubes that cost less than a pack of fags. :/ 
No need to wait 3 months to hear other people's opinions. Just buy them. Buy them all.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 21, 2013)

applemobile said:


> People complaining about good new cubes that cost less than a pack of fags. :/
> No need to wait 3 months to hear other people's opinions. Just buy them. Buy them all.


Not everyone has disposable income to just throw around.


----------



## windhero (May 21, 2013)

Fairly easy to sell a cube back to someone. I just sticker mine and lube them well and voilá, I can sell them back to whomever for the price of the puzzle/stickers/lube and even some more money in for the labour.

I'd just buy them all, sell if you don't like it.

On topic: I'm glad I didnt buy the HuanYing (even though its apparently a great cube), now I'll just wait for this one and see how it turns out.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (May 21, 2013)

is this the pro version i heard about a couple days ago?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully they haven't thought "Making cubes get you lots of money, lets make another one in 10 minutes and sell that aswell".


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Likely not the pro.. it is another MoYu designer according to Calvin so a different cube altogether. Of course we need to wait for Calvin to confirm.


----------



## calvinfan (May 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Likely not the pro.. it is another MoYu designer according to Calvin so a different cube altogether. Of course we need to wait for Calvin to confirm.


The WeiLong (威龍) is designed by another MOYU designer. HuanYing is great cube and WeiLong is another great cube, that you should not miss either one. ^^


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Calvin for confirming


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2013)

Strange marketing tactic to announce a new cube right in the middle of launching the previous model...


----------



## windhero (May 21, 2013)

This is just good for the consumers meaning us. I wouldnt want them to keep good designs just for themselves hoping to maximize profit over time. They aren't helping themselves though, but with a good product they dont have to.

Making a great cube as first cube of the company and possibly another good one right after sounds to me like a strong brand. Best case scenario for MoYu no one will know what dayan cubes are in a few years.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 21, 2013)

windhero said:


> This is just good for the consumers meaning us. I wouldnt want them to keep good designs just for themselves hoping to maximize profit over time. They aren't helping themselves though, but with a good product they dont have to.
> 
> Making a great cube as first cube of the company and possibly another good one right after sounds to me like a strong brand. Best case scenario for MoYu no one will know what dayan cubes are in a few years.



I''ll never forget :'( haha. 


On another note if this is comparable to the other moyu cube i may just have to pick it up..


----------



## yockee (May 21, 2013)

The HuanYing IS a fantastic cube. I will be posting my review within the next day or so. It's taken me forever.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2013)

I'm excited to see a new cube come out. Lucky for me I can wait so I just wait several months until most people have got their hands on them, done lots of reviews and comparisons and when things settle down and we know which ones are the actual good ones and which are just hype THEN I buy.


----------



## MarcelP (May 22, 2013)

yockee said:


> The HuanYing IS a fantastic cube. I will be posting my review within the next day or so. It's taken me forever.



I have been checking your Youtube regularly. What is taking you so long?


----------



## uniacto (May 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have been checking your Youtube regularly. What is taking you so long?



because his videos are 20 minutes long and it takes awhile for absolute awesomeness to manifest itself in the form of an xxoxia video. When it happens, it goes onto Youtube, along with the stealing of Fig Newtons.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> because his videos are 20 minutes long and it takes awhile for absolute awesomeness to manifest itself in the form of an xxoxia video. When it happens, it goes onto Youtube, along with the stealing of Fig Newtons.



This exactly +1

His videos are awesome


----------



## Pheromone (May 22, 2013)

Hey Calvin, may i receive a prototype? Ive just started youtube, and i have already received and accepted a partnership with Youtube. Also, I would be glad to review some cubes that are in your shop, and advertise your shop (With some mutualism). PM me


----------



## Username (May 22, 2013)

I would also like a prototype! 

PM me


----------



## Applecow (May 22, 2013)

A prototype would be really nice  I am already a frequent buyer on your shop


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2013)

I'd like 100 free prototypes pls


----------



## YddEd (May 22, 2013)

Do we have to make a video review if we get a prototype or can we do a written review?


----------



## StoepsShows (May 22, 2013)

I dont know how this works with getting Prototypes, and so on, but as far as I can see, he lost no word about giving out prototypes?
If its yust, when a new Cube comes out, everyone has to shout out he wants a cube...
I want one, too


----------



## Ronxu (May 22, 2013)

I have more subs than Username. Give me ALL the prototypes!


----------



## KarlCubing (May 22, 2013)

I don't have a youtube either but it would be great to try out this cube and give you feedback.


----------



## Username (May 22, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> I have more subs than Username. Give me ALL the prototypes!



You alredy have a proto of a cube


----------



## windhero (May 22, 2013)

What does WeiLong mean here?


----------



## Ronxu (May 22, 2013)

Username said:


> You alredy have a proto of a cube



Doesn't matter.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 22, 2013)

I have over 320 subs! I'll take one, unless Calvin isn't offering one!


----------



## ottozing (May 22, 2013)

I think if Calvin was giving away prototypes he would've said so in the OP >_>


----------



## windhero (May 22, 2013)

This thread is absolutely useless until they show us more. A center piece didn't flabbergast me atleast. My prediction is that people averaging from sub 10 seconds to sub 90 seconds will just fill this thread by begging for a prototype until we get something real to build the hype on


----------



## yockee (May 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> because his videos are 20 minutes long and it takes awhile for absolute awesomeness to manifest itself in the form of an xxoxia video. When it happens, it goes onto Youtube, along with the stealing of Fig Newtons.



Hahhaa, unfortunately, no gang beatings in this video. It's just that I've re recorded it twice just because I wasn't happy with it. I was trying to keep the video somewhat "normal" for Calvin, but at the same time, not lose my video style, so getting a happy medium was hard, hahaha.


----------



## duxiaoan (May 23, 2013)

Hey, Calvin I'd like to pre-order mine. It takes almost 4 months to arrive here in Brazil.


----------



## Parity Case (May 23, 2013)

All your prototype are belong to us


----------



## Ronanvdv (Jul 5, 2013)

can i have a prototype pls


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just buy one. It's on sale now.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ronanvdv said:


> can i have a prototype pls



This is an old thread. All of the prototypes have been sent out already.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 24, 2013)

This cube is absolutely amazing. Cant see why this thread is so quiet


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a WeiLong, I might get it once the white is in stock.


----------



## Username (Jul 27, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> I'm thinking of buying a WeiLong, I might get it once the white is in stock.



There are white WeiLong's everywhere. What are you waiting for?


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 27, 2013)

Username said:


> There are white WeiLong's everywhere. What are you waiting for?


I don't like buying from multiple shops, I like sticking to one shop and I've already decided that it's HKNowStore.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 27, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> I don't like buying from multiple shops, I like sticking to one shop and I've already decided that it's HKNowStore.



HKNow was the first one sending out Weilongs I think. Btw, Weilong is the most awesome cube there is.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> HKNow was the first one sending out Weilongs I think. Btw, Weilong is the most awesome cube there is.



I think that's a matter of personal preference. I still like my ShuangRen more than my WeiLong.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> HKNow was the first one sending out Weilongs I think. Btw, *Weilong is the most awesome cube there is*.


I'm probably going to still have my 50mm Zhanchi and Guhong v2 as my main(s).  The guhong v2 feels HUGE though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 28, 2013)

Marcel I wonder if it is as wonderful LOL I will find out at Amstelveen I guess  So far I am sticking to my zhanchi. Even thinking of selling a bunch of the other 3x3s at the comps as they are sitting in the cabinet doing nothing. That is sad


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think that's a matter of personal preference. I still like my ShuangRen more than my WeiLong.


Yeah, I know.. But I have found out that my Weilongs tension was too loose. I received two different Weilongs that where assembled and they where a lot tighter. And with plenty lube it is really really nice. So with my new main I improved my Ao100  It's fast, controlable and never has corner twists. I love it.



Kattenvriendin said:


> Marcel I wonder if it is as wonderful LOL I will find out at Amstelveen I guess  So far I am sticking to my zhanchi. Even thinking of selling a bunch of the other 3x3s at the comps as they are sitting in the cabinet doing nothing. That is sad


You will probably stick with you yellow main for ever.. LOL.. I don't think there is a big market for 2nd hand cubes in Holland. So I think you better buy some more
for a 100/100 multi BLD attempt.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I know.. and no no multiblind here hahaha with MY memory?

I'd rather invest in some really nice cubes and cuboids instead


----------



## Danimal (Jul 28, 2013)

This cube is amazing. I have 2 of them, so depending on my mood I have one that is tight for control and the other loose. I have never had a pop, only locked if I caused it. I popped Fangshi stickers on one of them, I love it.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 28, 2013)

Danimal said:


> This cube is amazing. I have 2 of them, so depending on my mood I have one that is tight for control and the other loose. I have never had a pop, only locked if I caused it. I popped Fangshi stickers on one of them, I love it.
> 
> View attachment 3013



I like how the cube looks with these stickers !~
I will do the same if I order one )


----------



## Lid (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd really like a "55mm" version of this, I feel like it could be a good cube for OH, but 57mm is too big for my hand. And it's way better than the ShuangRen also which I think is crap.


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 1, 2013)

Lid said:


> I'd really like a "55mm" version of this, I feel like it could be a good cube for OH, but 57mm is too big for my hand. And it's way better than the ShuangRen also which I think is crap.



I second this. I've actually been using my weilong for OH, despite the fact that it is a little big for my hands. I just like the turning that much. A 55mm version would be perfect.


----------



## windhero (Aug 1, 2013)

Since they are making all these retarded shades of plastic (Red/Purple/Silver/Gold wtf?) I wished they actually made a primary colour/milky weilong.


----------



## Lagom (Aug 1, 2013)

I love this cube so much i bought 3 extras, lol.

Yeah lots of stupid colors that (I guess) nobody buys, but no milky, and no 55mm 


I really want those!


----------



## windhero (Aug 1, 2013)

Lagom said:


> I love this cube so much i bought 3 extras, lol.
> 
> Yeah lots of stupid colors that (I guess) nobody buys, but no milky, and no 55mm
> 
> ...



I actually emailed Calvin earlier today (he replied really fast!) about the milky/primary colour WeiLong and he said that he'd ask the folks of MoYu if it is possible! Cross your fingers for a milky WeiLong!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> ...I don't think there is a big market for 2nd hand cubes in Holland....


well, I am interested in a few more speedcubes so let's talk next weekend. Just bring all extra's that you have


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> well, I am interested in a few more speedcubes so let's talk next weekend. Just bring all extra's that you have



Well, you are getting a black Weilong from me, just for taking me to Hasselt  Oh Btw, Weilongs are the best cubes out there.. LOL


----------



## Lagom (Aug 2, 2013)

Btw unless you like really loose cubes you might as well take the torpedos out


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Btw unless you like really loose cubes you might as well take the torpedos out


Shouldn't we all know that..?


----------



## Luso (Aug 2, 2013)

Just got my weilong the other day and i'm really liking it already, fast cube, overturns sometimes, minimal catches, its like a lingyun w/o the bumpy/scratchy feeling.


----------



## Dino (Aug 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Shouldn't we all know that..?


Never assume knowledge


----------



## Florian (Aug 2, 2013)

How does this one compare to the Moyu HuanYing?


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

Florian said:


> How does this one compare to the Moyu HuanYing?



Smoother, Faster, Better


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 2, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> well, I am interested in a few more speedcubes so let's talk next weekend. Just bring all extra's that you have


Just letting you know I will not be at Zonhoven. Had to cancel. Next event Amstelveen.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay! Ordered one! Can't wait. 



Username said:


> E: 800th post



You have made almost one thousand posts in a little over 2 months.


----------



## Username (Aug 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay! Ordered one! Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> You have made almost one thousand posts in a little over 2 months.



That's what I get for being addicted to this forum  I should probably quit for a month or so


----------



## Dino (Aug 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Smoother, Faster, Better



This


----------



## radmin (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine sounds a lot like the Dayan LunHui. My LunHui has been modified extensively, 96 point edge mod, no torpedos, trimmed springs. The MoYu still beats it easy. Sounds the same though.

It's really fast at tight settings like my Lingyun V1.

At first It was too fast and hard to control. The d layer seemed to have a mind of it's own. It seems to have gotten much better with a slight over lubing of Lubix. 

I did an hour of solves on it today at lunch. Then picked up the Fengshi. The Fengshi is a little bit slower and had a corner twist within 5 solves.
WeiLong has never had a corner twist.


----------



## Lagom (Aug 2, 2013)

Florian said:


> How does this one compare to the Moyu HuanYing?



Smoother but same speed or even faster. Its like a better Huanying with some zhanchi feel. Best out of 2 worlds?


----------



## Luso (Aug 4, 2013)

Changed to hb stickers of my weilong..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 4, 2013)

It's alright. I think it's wayyyyyyy overhyped though. It isn't nearly as good as people make it sound.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got a blue weilong and 2 centers were missing washers and one had 2 washers. Luckily I had an extra from my black DIY. Beware...,


----------



## kcl (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's alright. I think it's wayyyyyyy overhyped though. It isn't nearly as good as people make it sound.



I prefer it to my zhanchi.. I don't think it's like the BEST CUBE EVARRR but it's good. Never pops, which I like.


----------



## windhero (Aug 27, 2013)

AAAAAND Calvin delivers. I sent him an email about an original plastic weilong and voilà, original plastic WeiLongs are now sold at hknowstore.com. Apparently limited edition.

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=a854daa8-29ef-49c6-8726-31ff25a596de


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 27, 2013)

windhero said:


> AAAAAND Calvin delivers. I sent him an email about an original plastic weilong and voilà, original plastic WeiLongs are now sold at hknowstore.com. Apparently limited edition.
> 
> http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=a854daa8-29ef-49c6-8726-31ff25a596de



Yep, I just ordered one an hour ago.. Nice!!!


----------



## bundat (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope they release a 55mm version of this cube.
They have it for HuanYing, and many other cubes do too (zhanchi, shuangren).

Since the reviews for the WeiLong are EXCELLENT for me (supposedly NEVER pops, and supposedly so smooth its uncontrollable... which is perfect for me, I have my cubes set extremely loose, as fast as the faces can turn).

WeiLong sounds perfect for me, but my hands are quite small and it hurts when using standard 57mm cubes after a while.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 27, 2013)

When you and Calvin say original plastic, is it a different type of plastic, or just a primary color plastic?


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 28, 2013)

Primary color.


----------



## windhero (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's my Primary color WeiLong with thecubesmith fitted half brights, looks pretty nice! 

http://imgur.com/a/MsEBJ


----------



## uniacto (Sep 3, 2013)

windhero said:


> Here's my Primary color WeiLong with thecubesmith fitted half brights, looks pretty nice!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/MsEBJ



you're back  why'd you get banned?


----------



## Username (Sep 3, 2013)

windhero said:


> Here's my Primary color WeiLong with thecubesmith fitted half brights, looks pretty nice!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/MsEBJ



Looks awesome! At first I thought it was a zhanchi  Your new main?


----------



## windhero (Sep 3, 2013)

uniacto said:


> you're back  why'd you get banned?



I expressed my opinion about IZO's customer service without containing my choice of words  Got only a 1 day ban for the infraction.



Username said:


> Looks awesome! At first I thought it was a zhanchi  Your new main?



I just got it so I can't quite say, most likely yeah! I havent even lubed the pieces and yet it turns so well! I'm gonna break it in some and try to get used to the colour scheme; I've been using Full Brights on 3x3 for the last 5 months at the very least. I decided to go half bright because that's what I have on all my big cubes.

It performs excellently, now I just have to see and try how my lookahead works with it! I'm not 100% sure if the plastic is the exact same as with the milky zhanchi but it is very close, you cant really tell the difference. Also thecubicle fitted stickers are awesome! Izo apparently saves on costs by making small stickers. When I compare my WeiLong to my Zhanchi the difference in how much the stickers cover the pieces is huge. I'm definitely buying all my future stickers from thecubicle.

EDIT:
Also I'm still waiting for the Maru CX-3 hoping it would be even better, we'll see! I've also considered the option of going back to a Guhong. I have some testing to do


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> I've also considered the option of going back to a Guhong. I have some testing to do



Why do you want to go from Weilong to Guhung? Just curious.. (Btw, I am hoping to receive my original color Weilong this week  )


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Why do you want to go from Weilong to Guhung? Just curious.. (Btw, I am hoping to receive my original color Weilong this week  )



The cubes feel similar, and Guhong is the most controllable cube i know of.


----------



## windhero (Sep 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Why do you want to go from Weilong to Guhung? Just curious.. (Btw, I am hoping to receive my original color Weilong this week  )



The Guhong V2 was my first decent speedcube and I only have a stickerless one. I had the Guhong as my main for so long that I think I still might be the best with that cube. I'm not great with fingertricks and overshoot often, the Guhong would be good for that. But we'll see


----------



## rj (Sep 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> The Guhong V2 was my first decent speedcube and I only have a stickerless one. I had the Guhong as my main for so long that I think I still might be the best with that cube. I'm not great with fingertricks and overshoot often, the Guhong would be good for that. But we'll see



I get the same averages on a pop-prone stickerless Guhong v1 as on a weilong. Weird. Must be the stickerlessness.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2013)

rj said:


> ..and Guhong is the most controllable cube i know of.



True, I use a Guhong for BLD so that I do not overshoot or anything with the blindfold on. But the cubes feel similar.. No, my Weilongs (I have a few) are all completely different than any Guhong I have.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want this primary Weilong. Shot thecubicle.us an email to see if they were going to stocked it, but apparently they don't know it exists. So I told them about it. Hopefully they'll be getting it.


----------



## windhero (Sep 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I want this primary Weilong. Shot thecubicle.us an email to see if they were going to stocked it, but apparently they don't know it exists. So I told them about it. Hopefully they'll be getting it.



Why don't you just buy it from hknowstore? 15 bucks shipping included. I personally want to support Calvin here because he is the one that made it happen after I asked for it.

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=a854daa8-29ef-49c6-8726-31ff25a596de


----------



## 7nand (Sep 10, 2013)

Is the Moyu Weilong louder than the Dayan Zhanchi or the Fangshi Shuang Ren v1?
Replies will be appreciated!


----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2013)

7nand said:


> Is the Moyu Weilong louder than the Dayan Zhanchi or the Fangshi Shuang Ren v1?
> Replies will be appreciated!



They're like the same for me.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 10, 2013)

Quieter out of the box. The Fangshi gets less scratchy once worn in, and the zhanchi is quieter once modded, but the weilong is the quietest 'off the shelf'. (imho)


----------



## 7nand (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks! 
Does the moyu weilong have cheap plastic?
I have read some reviews on it and they say the plastic is of cheap quality, worse than a Dayan cube's.


----------



## rj (Sep 11, 2013)

7nand said:


> Thanks!
> Does the moyu weilong have cheap plastic?
> I have read some reviews on it and they say the plastic is of cheap quality, worse than a Dayan cube's.



It is good plastic.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty sure the plastic is cheaper and thinner than Dayan plastic. Having said that, the mechanism more than makes up for this.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 12, 2013)

It definitely has a different feel than Dayan cubes; I personally did not like it.


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 12, 2013)

Which cube has better M slice turning? ( I am planning to switch to Roux.) WeiLong or HuanYing ? Thanks!


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Which cube has better M slice turning? ( I am planning to switch to Roux.) WeiLong or HuanYing ? Thanks!



Weilong. Huanying is pretty good too.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2013)

rj said:


> Weilong. Huanying is pretty good too.



I am glad to hear this. I ordered the Weilong a few weeks ago, and it should be here soon.


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I am glad to hear this. I ordered the Weilong a few weeks ago, and it should be here soon.



You will love it. It takes some getting used to, but using wt 3 from the cubicle can slow it down. Don't ever lube it after that, it will slowly speed up, and you will get used to it.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 12, 2013)

rj said:


> You will love it. It takes some getting used to, but using wt 3 from the cubicle can slow it down. Don't ever lube it after that, it will slowly speed up, and you will get used to it.



Does it require lube? I've run out. Also, I've heard elsewhere that the feel can be reminiscent of some pre-dayan cubes. Would you say that's somewhat accurate?


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Does it require lube? I've run out. Also, I've heard elsewhere that the feel can be reminiscent of some pre-dayan cubes. Would you say that's somewhat accurate?



It does not require lube, but cubicle wt 3 is helpful. The feel is very smooth, if it is tight you will have all of the corner cutting, but pops will be impossible.


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 12, 2013)

rj said:


> Weilong. Huanying is pretty good too.



Thanks. Will be getting the Weilong soon.


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> Thanks. Will be getting the Weilong soon.



Get it off lightake. $7.88


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 12, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Does it require lube? I've run out. Also, I've heard elsewhere that the feel can be reminiscent of some pre-dayan cubes. Would you say that's somewhat accurate?



I would say that the cube feels mostly like an extremely fast Zhanchi. It does not pop, cuts corners very well, but has almost no response to lube and is incredibly fast.


----------



## PranavCubes (Sep 12, 2013)

rj said:


> Get it off lightake. $7.88



I will be getting it either from fasttech.com or hknowstore.


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

PranavCubes said:


> I will be getting it either from fasttech.com or hknowstore.



Fasttech is good too.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 12, 2013)

Does the Weilong work better with a Dayan core?


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

The normal core is just fine, so no point in replacing it.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 12, 2013)

oh ok..
it's just that near the core it's tight but outside it's loose...


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

7nand said:


> oh ok..
> it's just that near the core it's tight but outside it's loose...



Tighten it all the way. You will not regret it.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks, that cleared my doubt.
You're main is the Weilong, right? Can you explain how it is better than the Zhanchi? Is it uncontrollable at times?


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

7nand said:


> thanks, that cleared my doubt.
> You're main is the Weilong, right? Can you explain how it is better than the Zhanchi? Is it uncontrollable at times?


Here's a video of mine with tight springs.




Yes, it is my main. It is more pop resistant, faster, and smoother than the Zhanchi.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks
Can you explain how it is better than the Zhanchi? Is it uncontrollable at times?


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

7nand said:


> Thanks
> Can you explain how it is better than the Zhanchi? Is it uncontrollable at times?


Before you get used to it it can be uncontrollable, but just put wt 3 in it and never lube again. It will slowly get faster and let you get used to it.


----------



## Sahnguini (Nov 7, 2013)

*Is it possible that a mini weilong will be released?*

Do you think moyu would make a 55 mm weilong? I personally want one due to OH.


----------



## windhero (Nov 7, 2013)

Sahnguini said:


> Do you think moyu would make a 55 mm weilong? I personally want one due to OH.



You should email calvin at hknowstore.com. I asked whether a primary plastic version could be made and now it's sold widely. This might be a harder request to fulfill as they would need to make a new smaller mold instead of just swapping the colour of the plastic. But yeah, I too would ove to have a WeiLong at 53-54-55mm.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> I asked whether a primary plastic version could be made and now it's sold widely.



Last night I asked The Flying Spaghetti Monster to make the Sun to come up this morning and it did.
Correlation ≠ causation.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 7, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Last night I asked The Flying Spaghetti Monster to make the Sun to come up this morning and it did.
> Correlation ≠ causation.



Like!


----------



## windhero (Nov 7, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Last night I asked The Flying Spaghetti Monster to make the Sun to come up this morning and it did.
> Correlation ≠ causation.



That's a complete exaggeration of what happened and a really bad argument in this scenario. If you're cynic about customer service as a general concept, that is your own personal problem to deal with. I asked Calvin whether he could ask MoYu to make the cube in primary plastic as he has been doing closer co-operation with the company (Moyu scholarship and so on). He said he would ask them. 2 weeks later the primary colour plastic weilong was introduced in Calvins inventory first of all the cubing shops. I therefore can strongly assume the wish was fulfilled through this channel and not randomly by chance.

That's pretty much like saying that any event in the world that has happened due to a request happened because of pure causality and not as a consequence of the request. E.g. a teacher asking their pupils to sit down and then seeing them do so. They are not forced to sit down but they do anyway, does the fact that they had a choice make the end result a coincidence?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 7, 2013)

windhero said:


> Stuff



It is extremely unlikely that you asking the owner of a puzzle store to ask a company to make the cube you wanted caused anything to happen. Especially when you add in the time frame of 2 weeks. The much more likely scenario is that they were going to make it anyway.

Believe what ever you want though. I really don't care.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think what he's saying is that Moyu aren't going to manufacture a new product variant just because one person asked for it. They were either planning it anyway or did a lot more homework to evaluate demand.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Last night I asked The Flying Spaghetti Monster to make the Sun to come up this morning and it did.
> Correlation ≠ causation.



Haha! Best analogy!


----------



## rudra (Nov 23, 2013)

Why does the logo of this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MoYu_3_x_3_x_3_Competition_Magic_Cube_Orignal_Color-41190 is different from my weilong?


----------



## info (Nov 23, 2013)

rudra said:


> Why does the logo of this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MoYu_3_x_3_x_3_Competition_Magic_Cube_Orignal_Color-41190 is different from my weilong?



The 文化 means Culture and the Moyu points at the first two characters which imply Magic. I don't read Chinese well, but I also wondered about this. I have received a couple of cubes from The Cubicle when I have ordered Weilongs with the same four characters as those in your link. I had previously received a cube from Lightake (the one for $7.88) which only had the first two characters (Moyu). I also would appreciate some clarification.

By the way, the ones with four characters seemed a tad bit "tighter" (not as fast) as the one I originally purchased from Lightake. They were easier to control but still very similar in feel to the first one I purchased.


----------



## rudra (Nov 24, 2013)

info said:


> The 文化 means Culture and the Moyu points at the first two characters which imply Magic. I don't read Chinese well, but I also wondered about this. I have received a couple of cubes from The Cubicle when I have ordered Weilongs with the same four characters as those in your link. I had previously received a cube from Lightake (the one for $7.88) which only had the first two characters (Moyu). I also would appreciate some clarification.
> 
> By the way, the ones with four characters seemed a tad bit "tighter" (not as fast) as the one I originally purchased from Lightake. They were easier to control but still very similar in feel to the first one I purchased.




mine has less no. of characters. It's very fast for me. 

I don't know why they have different logos?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 24, 2013)

info said:


> The 文化 means Culture and the Moyu points at the first two characters which imply Magic. I don't read Chinese well, but I also wondered about this. I have received a couple of cubes from The Cubicle when I have ordered Weilongs with the same four characters as those in your link. I had previously received a cube from Lightake (the one for $7.88) which only had the first two characters (Moyu). I also would appreciate some clarification.


魔域is MoYu in Chinese
域is like territory/ field


----------



## dLee50714 (Nov 24, 2013)

My weilong has become sluggish. While it is still quite fast, it feels like there's a lot of resistance. It also feels locky. When I first received it I overlubed to make the puzzle slower. After a month it became sluggish and locky so I wiped out all the lube and washed it to make sure no residue was left over. The feel is now bumpy, scratchy, locky and just overall unappealing and lacking in performance. I originally lubed it with traxxas before breaking in and tensions are slightly loose


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

dLee50714 said:


> My weilong has become sluggish. While it is still quite fast, it feels like there's a lot of resistance. It also feels locky. When I first received it I overlubed to make the puzzle slower. After a month it became sluggish and locky so I wiped out all the lube and washed it to make sure no residue was left over. The feel is now bumpy, scratchy, locky and just overall unappealing and lacking in performance. I originally lubed it with traxxas before breaking in and tensions are slightly loose


Did you completely diassemble it? If I had to guess I'd say that the washers/springs/insides of the center pieces look horrible. I suggest you completely clean the whole cube (not with water, just wipe the pieces clean). The insides of the center pieces can be cleaned e.g. by wrapping a match stick in toiler paper and then rubbing the insides with the match stick.

After that's done and the cube is completely clean with no lube or dirt anywhere on the pieces or hardware you should lube it again (dont overlube) and break it in.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

my weilong is slow. wat can i do?


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been expecting a Weilong from FastTech for about 2 months and I'm getting really psyched out for it. When it arrives, what is a good way to keep it in a good condition? Lube straight away, or after breaking it in? Lube in the centre pieces and under washers?


----------



## JackJ (Nov 24, 2013)

What size stickers fit the weilong better? Standard or type F from cubesmith?


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

JackJ said:


> What size stickers fit the weilong better? Standard or type F from cubesmith?



Standard ones work great.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 24, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I've been expecting a Weilong from FastTech for about 2 months and I'm getting really psyched out for it. When it arrives, what is a good way to keep it in a good condition? Lube straight away, or after breaking it in? Lube in the centre pieces and under washers?



That seems waaaaay to much!
Is there any problems in the shipment? Did you contact with FastTech?


----------



## windhero (Nov 24, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I've been expecting a Weilong from FastTech for about 2 months and I'm getting really psyched out for it. When it arrives, what is a good way to keep it in a good condition? Lube straight away, or after breaking it in? Lube in the centre pieces and under washers?



WeiLong can be used immediately without breaking in. Just lube it straight away; Lubing the hardware is key with any puzzle. First lube the center pieces, under the washers, the springs, the screws - basically all the contact points within the center pieces and between the centerpiece and the core. Then assemble the cube and see if it needs any more lube. The WeiLong does not necessarily need lube on pieces though I personally lube the pieces as well.


----------



## Hypocrism (Nov 24, 2013)

Renslay said:


> That seems waaaaay to much!
> Is there any problems in the shipment? Did you contact with FastTech?



Yes I've been in contact: first they sent it by the wrong shipment method (HK post) when I bought a week-long shipment (got a refund for it, though) and then HK post apparently got delayed by 2 weeks. Not a happy cuber.


----------



## dLee50714 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hypocrism said:


> I've been expecting a Weilong from FastTech for about 2 months and I'm getting really psyched out for it. When it arrives, what is a good way to keep it in a good condition? Lube straight away, or after breaking it in? Lube in the centre pieces and under washers?


This isn't specifically for the weilong but from my experiences breaking in for like a week and then lubing it could increase its performance. Try not to over lube and make sure lube is worked in well. I always lube the hardware and center pieces though to ensure there's no spring noise. Eg. I have 2 55 mm zhanchis in which one performs very well and the other is very locky and has an unappealing feel due to mishandling by non cubers/ inexperienced cubers and possibly the lube job. They both have similar tensions. This may not be true but from my experiences, i've had success this way. I hope it arrives soon though! That's a long wait


----------

